# Fair price on a shotgun



## tnyardfarmer (Mar 22, 2011)

I am looking for a shotgun with a slug barrel. I found a Remington 1187 with a slug barrel and scope at a pawn shop for $369.00. It appears to be in good shape, however I won't know if it cycles until I actually shoot it. On the gun it says "Deer Special" or something like that.

Does this price seem fair? It is lower than most I have found on the internet.


----------



## rags57078 (Jun 11, 2011)

dicker with them you may get it cheaper


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

That's a good price. I'd offer $350, and if they didn't budge,I'd still buy it. the 1187 is a great shotgun. Slug barrels are pricey. Don't know what kind (brand) of scope is one it, but like I said, I'd go for it. I haven't seen an 1187 with smooth barrel and no scope go for less than $400.


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

pheasantplucker said:


> That's a good price. I'd offer $350, and if they didn't budge,I'd still buy it. the 1187 is a great shotgun. Slug barrels are pricey. Don't know what kind (brand) of scope is one it, but like I said, I'd go for it. I haven't seen an 1187 with smooth barrel and no scope go for less than $400.


Agreed!


----------



## Tad (Apr 2, 2003)

New they are $800-$900. If it is good shape I would jump on it!


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

Here is the price of JUST the slug barrels . Scopes prices can be all over the place.


----------



## idigbeets (Sep 3, 2011)

You can get a rifled barrel that shoots slugs, buck, bird etc standard on most shotguns. Remington 870, Mossberg 500 all come in at $300 or less.


----------



## Tad (Apr 2, 2003)

idigbeets said:


> You can get a rifled barrel that shoots slugs, buck, bird etc standard on most shotguns. Remington 870, Mossberg 500 all come in at $300 or less.


Could be wrong but I think 1187 is a semi-auto, pump guns would be much cheaper. Still a great price for an auto loader.


----------



## joejeep92 (Oct 11, 2010)

Good price for around my area too. The 870 you can get for about 300 with the slug barrel. 11-87 with slug barrel is in the 450 to 500 range. Deerslayer simply means it has an integral scope mount from the factory. A very good idea by Remington.


----------



## tnyardfarmer (Mar 22, 2011)

Update on this topic. I am still debating whether or not to buy a slug gun. I would only use it once or twice a year when I go to Fort Campbell to hunt. And I could use my muzzleloder instead. Thanks to all for your input.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

if it doesn't cycle it is usually the o rings , at least with the 1100 the 11-87 is a 3inch chambered 1100 

they are a deer killing machine out to 100 yards with a rifled slug barrel and scope and the sabot slugs 150 isn't out of range


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

tnyardfarmer said:


> Update on this topic. I am still debating whether or not to buy a slug gun. I would only use it once or twice a year when I go to Fort Campbell to hunt. And I could use my muzzleloder instead. Thanks to all for your input.


Buy a Sniper Choke Tube.

They're not magic, but they will extend a normal shotgun's slug range, using proper ammo.

Here's one for a Berretta, but they make them for other manufacturers (or at least they used to):

http://www.midwestgunworks.com/page/mgwi/prod/beretta-choke-tubes/S811B


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

I have an 870 with both a smooth barrel and a designated slug barrel. If you buy an 870 that has both barrels you'll be paying some dough. I bought my rifled barrel used for around $65. To be honest, most of my shots are 60 yards or less. I don't think that within that range, you're going to find that much difference in performance, if you choose your ammo that your gun likes. Good luck.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

if your looking at a fair price , look at what it would cost you new , then look at theirs and assess how close to new it is , keeping in mind that an 11-87 with all it's parts that show no significant wear will fire thousands of rounds , if it has all it's parts , they show no signs of wear and the bluing and wood are in tact , then 369 probably is a fair price seeing as a new 11-87 sells for 600-700.

now if your trying to justify buying it , they beat you up less than a 870 because the semi auto takes up some of the recoil 
the slugs i run Winchester 15 packs of 2 3/4 rifled slugs down a 28 inch smooth modified choke barrel , i have a scope mounted to my receiver on an 1100 , it is sighted in at 50 yards , it will at 50 yards hit the bulls eye then it strings vertically each shot touching the one below it but stringing , i don't see this as much of an issue but the 11-87 with scope rail attached to the barrel should have less of an issue with this.
at 100 yards it has 3 inches of drop from the 50 yard zero and groups 3 shots in about 3 inches 

i knew it shot slugs well before i ever put the scope on it i hunted dear with it for 15 years with just a bead on the end before i needed the scope to compensate for my eyes getting worse.

but we hunt with slugs and have for over 30 years were we hunt opener.


----------

